# Weston Park Transport show Easter sun/mon 24/25 april



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

CLOSING DATE 20-3-2011

Anyone interested in getting a club stand together for this.

Did it a couple of years ago in a 306 cab  and although it's not the biggest show in the world it's quite good and very cheap too.

Entry fee is £3 which covers the car and driver with 1 adult and 2 kids so a very cheap day out. We need a minimum of 4 cars for a club stand and there is no upper limit.

Weston park is on the A5 not far from junction 12 of the M6, just follow the A5 for 12 miles.

Cars must be on the stand before 11am (so not too early like some shows) and have to stay there until 4.30pm

If anyone is interested then post up here. And once we have enough I can sort out tickets etc if entrants pay pal me the £3 and their details I'll forward them to the show so tickets can be sent to entrants direct.

Note, the £3 covers both days although there is no requirement to do both so we need to decide which day most people can attend.

http://www.weston-park.com/transportfestival

http://Www.transtarpromotions.com

You also get a nice gold plaque at the end 

Entrants so far :

AudiDoDatDen
audimad
glslang
SL03
PHILJ18
Spilz
PeTTe-N (Provisional)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds a good show, we'll have a place. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

audimad said:


> Sounds a good show, we'll have a place. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Great, I'll make a list on the first post and edit from there


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks like a nice place. Do count me in.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Put me down.


----------



## PHILJI8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds good add me. :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

All added  we have a stand. Anymore interested, let's try to get the biggest stand 

I would like to suggest doing the Sunday, any thoughts people.

Daz


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Sunday is good for me.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Any day is ok for us.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Sunday it is then


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sundays cool :lol:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.weston-park.com/location


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone else


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> Anyone else


Yep, I'm interested. I've had my eye on it since you first posted but can't really commit till nearer the time. Put me down as a maybe.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

PeTTe-N said:


> AudiDoDatDen said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else
> ...


Will do


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

As this is a very popular show with around 1500 cars entries must be in 1 month before.

Therefore CLOSING DATE FOR ENTRIES will be 20-3-2011, to give time for entries to be posted to the event.

Daz


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

hi mate, im in if thats ok, its only down the road from me, and seems like a good opportunity to meet some tt owners.
my cars only got a few minor things done but i should have some more bits by then.

cheers, sam


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

spilz said:


> hi mate, im in if thats ok, its only down the road from me, and seems like a good opportunity to meet some tt owners.
> my cars only got a few minor things done but i should have some more bits by then.
> 
> cheers, sam


You're more than welcome Sam


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Final week before forms go in.


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

do i need to send you the money then mate?

its no problem i just presumed we'd pay on gate.

cheers.

Sam


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

we would like to join please


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Bump. Is it still on?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

on or off does anyone know


----------

